# what sets your dog aside from all others?



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

im just curiouse im sure im not the only person here who has a pit with some kind of physical flaw. (you can post other flaws as well maybe even things your dog does to annoy you.) 


Onyx has an extra rib on both sides of him i though it was kind of odd but unique i dont mean flaws to put people down about their pits but flaws that are different and unique to come by i mean flaws like pricked ears or something interesting not all that boring technical crap something that stands out that sets your dog aside from all others. 


again please add behaviors or just things your dog does that no other dog does. something onyx does that i have never seen another dog do is every morning he wakes up sretches then stands straight up cranes his neck all the way back and moves it from side to side untill you hear his neck and back crack while it is cracking he gets this big smile and just plopls down to relax some more. (oh he also burps just like a person.) i woke up to him licking my face the other morning and i started yawning once he stopped licking me and that sucker burped right in my mouth!!! sooooooo groooossssss!!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

behaviorwise jake grinds his teeth.. it drives me nuts, it makes me cringe..lol


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

Kumho moans whenever you stop petting him and LEANS on your leg lke his momma does,she wont stop leaning till you pet her..


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Desperado leans like a cat and then he also weaves in and out your legs. He drives me crazy like when we are walking and he's all up under and around my feet. Can't tell you how many times I ate dirt cause of him!!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

My girl Nevaeh has learned to retrieve ducks during duck hunting with our labs and she also learned how to herd cattle. She doesn't even try to nip them, she knows a few commands and she sorts them out with one other dog out there, a border collie! She will sit up on the saddle on horse back and balances herself, lol, she is my awesome little ranch dog. I guess you can Never say Never on an APBT, they just have that drive to please their owner to the extreme!!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Well your not alone on the stretching thing, Missy doesn;t do it every morning, but she stretches from tim to time. She also likes to nudge me with her nose until she gets my attention.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Bailey talks back. If you ever reprimand or scold her she moans and does a growl/bark thing! She protests!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Davinci isn't a pitbull but he acts like one I guess it is from raising him with Chalice and Mikado. He talks back he leans into me and thinks he is a lap dog at 60lb and 22in tall. Mikado has this look in eyes like you are the only one for me then it will change to you are such a dumba$$ for not knowing what I want then back to all sweetness again in a matter of minutes. Drives me crazy whne he looks at me like I'm stupid. 

Chalice is a very sweet dog but wants to lay right on top of you she WONT MOVE!!! When she is happy she hops around the house she will hop all four feet at one time right over the other dogs.


----------



## Maiviastorm (Nov 20, 2008)

Hunter had white spots one each side of his nostrils. They are starting to shrink now  One is almost gone.

And he snores! lol


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

pitbullgirl22 said:


> Desperado leans like a cat and then he also weaves in and out your legs. He drives me crazy like when we are walking and he's all up under and around my feet. Can't tell you how many times I ate dirt cause of him!!


*rolls laughing* sorry, i'm laughing with you, yesterday i let kolby outta his crate when i was home for lunch, well, needless to say it sounds like a heard of bufflo running behind ya, so i usually try to move to one side of the hallway and hold on to the walls (it's pretty narrow) ..but this time he went the same way i went, and that's all she wrote folks! i was down, he was on top and the licking and tail bashing comenced!!! 
you know those thangs should come with warning labels! they hurt! *laughs*


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

what sets kolby apart? he's mine!! *grins* 

-side note, he is a pretty gassy boy, and talk about clear the room! i hate it when your sleeping all nice and comfy and that happens!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> Bailey talks back. If you ever reprimand or scold her she moans and does a growl/bark thing! She protests!


lol thats funny. if you tell onyx to lay down and he doesnt want to he just stares at you then you need to give him a stern look and go OONNYYXX(i spelt it like that to show his name is being drawn out you kind of need to make your voice sound deeper as well) then he slowly plops down and lets out a gigantic sigh. he sighs every time you tell him to do sometyhing he doesnt want to do other times he just does it with no problem.

hmm do you think dogs pick up some behaviors from humans cuz he sighs just like one when you make him do something he doesnt want to and its a srcastic sort of sigh to. lol.

oh anothr thing onyx does is he has his favorite toy a very long thick rope with nots in it. well if you look outside at him while he is tied up he is usually on his back playing with the rope tossing it in the air with his front legs and kicking it with his back legs... to make it easier to explain just picture a cat playing with a string or a yarn ball while it is on its back and that would be onyx for ya!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

kenya has an attitude. whenever you tell her no, or ignor her she does this little head snap and makes a funny noise makes me think of a punk ass teenager saying "whatever then!" lmao. she also sleeps weird. every single night she sprawls out like she is flying....

like this... never fails. lol


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

thats a cute pic.. but it looks a bit uncomftorble lol.


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

HE MAKES WEIRD SNORE NOISES AND WHEN WE PICK MY DAUGHTER UP FROM SCHOOL HE JUMPS ACROSS THE CAR TO MEET HER WITH KISSES WHEN SHE GETS IN


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Lucy has a nipple in her arm pit, something only I can tease her about. I call her nipple pit pit!


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> behaviorwise jake grinds his teeth.. it drives me nuts, it makes me cringe..lol


Bruxism, lol...I grinded my teeth at night as a child or anytime I'm seriously stressed.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

redog said:


> Lucy has a nipple in her arm pit, something only I can tease her about. I call her nipple pit pit!


chyna has an extra nipple lol


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Both of my dogs snore...Maggie more than Elmo. Maggie has the stinkiest farts in the world...Elmo makes this weird talking noise when you walk into the house....Elmo burps....Maggie cocks her head to the side all the time....only one of Maggies ears pops up the other lays flat most of the time...Elmo has to sleep on top of me when hes sleeping in the bed with me...when Maggie wants you to scratch her butt she sticks her butt in your face if your laying down...and the list goes on and on lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Grizz gets hiccups about once a day. He has one foot that isnt webbed so thats kinda weird. He also loves to gather up socks and stuff them in shoes, i suppose he think shes helping. Thats one of his weirdest behaviors.


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

whenever i take woots picture it never fails to get a crazy look on her face.  she also sleeps like a person lol


----------

